# Fish Per Litre/Gallon Ratio



## AquaProbey (Apr 1, 2009)

I have recently bought a book and in it there is a Fish Mass Conversions table. I was wondering whether this table was correct for cichlids.

If not, what is the Fish to Gallon/Litre Ratio and what category does a cichlid fit into

Fish Mass Conversion 
Fish Length...............	Equivalent in 2.5 Cm fish............	How many litres of fish water per fish
2.5cm.......................................1..............................4.5L
5cm..........................................8..............................4.5L
10cm........................................64.............................9L
15cm........................................216...........................36L
30cm........................................1,728........................112L
60cm........................................13,826.......................565L


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well with cichlids i know and have been that sometimes overstocking can reduce aggression....and i dont think the conversion takes into consideration the level of the water...ie bottom middle and top as each different type of fish has its prefference


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Forget any standard 1" per gallon or the equivalent metric rules, they simply aren't workable for cichlids.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> Forget any standard 1" per gallon or the equivalent metric rules, they simply aren't workable for cichlids.


 Ditto


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

That is a big improvement over the "1" per gallon rule", and it would seem to err on the side of caution as each number up is exponentially larger. Like all rules, it needs to be tempered with reason, however, it would seem that it would work for cichlids or any fish, since it does take into account the increase in mass with incremental increases of length.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

This isn't a mass per volume issue. Aggression skews these numbers dramatically making this a poor reference for African Cichlids.


----------

